# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  English

## Евгения Белякова

My stepfather's name is Геннадий, how is this properly spelled in English?

----------


## BlackMage

Gennady... A Cosmonaut spellis it this way...
Gennadiy... An olympic boxer from Kazakhstan spells it this way... 
I personally would lean towards Gennady.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Gennadiy... An olympic boxer from Kazakhstan spells it this way... 
> I personally would lean towards Gennady.

 
Hell nah! Kazakhstan all the way son!

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Gennadiy 
Okay, thank you!   ::

----------


## Светлана Ежова

Геннадий 
I have seen it spelled "gennadii" 
Кстати я могу печатать по-русски теперь!

----------


## BlackMage

> Gennadiy 
> Okay, thank you!

 Pretty much just pick one and stick with it.  There isn't one right or wrong, but to me they all say the same thing.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Congratulations Svetlana!   ::  Thanks BlackMage, I guess yes there isn't any wrong answers.

----------

Don't you know, that Gennadiy is Gennadiy almost in Africa!

----------


## Евгения Белякова

I'm sorry, I don't understand.   ::

----------


## Nixer

> Pretty much just pick one and stick with it. There isn't one right or wrong, but to me they all say the same thing.

 But if you write for example "Кемпински" and "Кемпинский" - you will se the difference in pronouciation - the first pronounced as a Polish surname.
"-и" and "-ий" pronounced differently: "Юлий" - Julius (Caesar), "Юлии" - Julias's or of Julia.

----------

